# Coffee cup shelf



## savarin (Oct 28, 2022)

An absolutely urgent job that had to be done no matter what.
The grid that the cup sits on when making a coffee was chrome plated plastic. Considering the cost of Jura coffee machines ****** me off some what.
After 4 years of approximately 6 coffees per day that poncy plastic cover disintegrated and a new one from the maker was priced at $45 which I didnt feel like forking out for.
No worries, we all make stuff in a hurry for that really urgent job. and believe me this was very urgent as I cant function without that breakfast extra strong coffee.
I had a small bit of polished stainless sheet that would work so I made a paper template to check out the folds and cuts, transferred that to the sheet, cut it out and folded it up using angle iron sections cut to the inside lengths.
I drilled the holes at 4mm dia then drilled a 6mm dimple in a chunk of wood, using a M6 acorn nut screwed onto a bolt as a punch I dimpled all the holes.
Removed all sharp edges and the plastic protective coating and voila, my cut now can sit safely and be filled with rich fresh invigorating coffee.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 28, 2022)

Looks very nice, Kirk Douglas's chin would be jealous
LOL


----------



## silence dogood (Oct 28, 2022)

I love coffee, I love tea, 
I love the java jive and it loves me
Coffee and tea and the jiving and me
A cup, a cup, a cup, a cup, a cup!
The Ink Spots, Java Jive.


----------



## Dhal22 (Oct 28, 2022)

I. Love. Coffee.


----------



## Dhal22 (Oct 28, 2022)

Black and strong.


----------



## savarin (Oct 29, 2022)

ps, the jar of Nescafe instant is for when morons who dont deserve the real stuff visit.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Oct 29, 2022)

Way back in the early days of CD drives in desktop computers, an end user called the service department to advise "My coffee cup holder won't come out." I don't know if that really happened or it was just the overactive mind of a tech. . .

*Coffee is one of the four basic food groups; caffeine, nicotine, sugar, and pizza.*

By the way, the shelf looks like a factory part. Primo. . .
.


----------



## savarin (Oct 29, 2022)

you missed out bacon and beer


----------



## Jake M (Oct 29, 2022)

Bi11Hudson said:


> Way back in the early days of CD drives in desktop computers, an end user called the service department to advise "My coffee cup holder won't come out." I don't know if that really happened or it was just the overactive mind of a tech. . .



Do you  remember when the Coca Cola Gift was going around?  Download for a free gift.  It was just a harmless script, it put an icon on your desktop that said something like "Thank you for being a great customer, click here to get a free cup holder".   When you click it, it opened the CD tray.


----------



## hman (Oct 29, 2022)

Very nicely done, @savarin !  ... and a vital piece of equipment.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 29, 2022)

Would be lost without black and strong in the morning. One of those things I don't mind spending on the good stuff.  Nice job on the stainless. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 29, 2022)

savarin said:


> ps, the jar of Nescafe instant is for when morons who dont deserve the real stuff visit.


I was going to say...


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Oct 29, 2022)

Jake M said:


> Do you remember when the Coca Cola Gift was going around? Download for a free gift. It was just a harmless script, it put an icon on your desktop that said something like "Thank you for being a great customer, click here to get a free cup holder". When you click it, it opened the CD tray.


It may have been when I was working in the Far East on computers. Or not, that was before the internet. It probably accounts for the "joke" being passed around. Or maybe the joke generated the Coke  easter egg. I never saw the advert.

.


----------



## great white (Oct 29, 2022)

Nice fix.

I, unfortunately, can no longer drink coffee.

High blood pressure + caffeine = bad….


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 29, 2022)

@savarin Well done.  I too would be lost without my morning coffee.  Coffee with an extra shot of espresso.  You'd think the Jura's would have more metal in them, but there's precious little of it to be found.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 29, 2022)

I like a sprink of cinnamon on my cappucino. I just bought some Anthony's Ceylon cinnamon to replace the cheap-o Cassis stuff I been using
Wow, what a difference!  Bunch of flavor notes I never noticed before
Spoiled now, can't go back


----------



## Bone Head (Oct 29, 2022)

Hot 'n black; all day long.  If I can stand the spoon up in it, I'm a happy camper!


----------



## brino (Oct 29, 2022)

I make a second pot after my wife goes to work.
That way I get an extra big mug full, plus a big travel mug and a thermos* full!

Brian

*shout out to Stanley for their awesome support!
I had a 10+ year old thermos with the lid seal starting to wear out.
I contacted them for a replacement seal..... no longer supported.......

So they sent me a new free thermos!
Wow! unexpected customer support!


----------



## Dhal22 (Oct 29, 2022)

great white said:


> Nice fix.
> 
> I, unfortunately, can no longer drink coffee.
> 
> High blood pressure + caffeine = bad….




Just shoot me.


----------



## savarin (Oct 29, 2022)

My morning coffee is 4 full strength 50ml shots, 25 grams salted butter, 50ml full cream topped up with the foamed milk.
Yum.

Hi Brino, that kind of customer support is sadly a huge rarity in todays greedy world, I have a 6 month old Hoover carpet shampoo/cleaner.
It works very well and in general I'm very happy with it, but, they screwed the water containers together with fasteners that corrode wtf!
another 20 cents for marine grade fasteners is too much today.
The "We will reply to your email within 2 working days" is also a farce, its been 8 days without an acknowledgement so far.


----------



## SLK001 (Oct 29, 2022)

So, what's underneath the new shelf?  It looks like it just drips onto the table underneath.  If that is the case, why was a new shelf needed at all?


----------



## savarin (Oct 29, 2022)

the new shelf sits op top of the tray that collects all the drips and dead grounds.
as you can see a cup cannot sit inside that tray without tipping.
Its about 50mm above the table top.


----------

